# Firmenwelten AG / Azur Media Verlagsgesellschaft mbH verschickt Spam-Mail



## Catwiesel (12 September 2015)

Im Internet und auf Facebook kann Berichte über eine Spam-Mail für die Firmenwelten AG die von der  Azur Media Verlagsgesellschaft mbH verschickt wurde lesen.

Ich hab auch eine bekommen :-(

Auf meinen T5F an die Azur Media Verlagsgesellschaft mbH hab ich folgende Antwortmail bekommen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Xxxxxx,
> 
> wir haben inzwischen gegen Sie Strafanzeige gestellt. Eine Auskunft nach dem BDSG werden wir bis zum Abschluss der strafrechtlichen Würdigung gegen Sie nicht abgeben.
> 
> ...



Einige Tage vorher hatte ich auch schon einen T5F an die Firmenwelten AG geschickt. Da hat der selbe Rechtsanwalt mir mitgeteilt daß ihn die Firma Firmenwelten AG mit der Wahrnehmung ihrer Interessen beauftragt hat. Da hatte er mir auch schon komischen Anworten geschickt. 

Die Auskünfte auf meine beiden T5F wurden bis heute nicht erteilt :-(

Gibt es ähnliche Erfahrungen mit diesen komischen Firmen?

Gruss
Catwiesel


----------



## Hippo (12 September 2015)

Guxu mal übern Zaun zum Nachbarn www.antispam-ev.de
Da gibts über den Laden schon eine Krankenakte

http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...f%FCr-Unternehmer-quot&highlight=firmenwelten

Nachtrag: Was hast Du böser Bube denn gemacht daß diese ehrenwerte Firma gegen Dich Strafanzeige erstattet und selber das gesetzlich verbriefte Recht auf Auskunft mißachten will?


----------



## Catwiesel (12 September 2015)

Hippo schrieb:


> Nachtrag: Was hast Du böser Bube denn gemacht daß diese ehrenwerte Firma gegen Dich Strafanzeige erstattet und selber das gesetzlich verbriefte Recht auf Auskunft mißachten will?


nichts was strafrechtlich relevant ist :-()

hab denen einfach jeweils einen T5F geschickt. 

darauf haben die so komisch reagiert

Mit Recht & Ordnung scheinen die ja schon auf dem Kriegsfuss zu stehen.

Catwiesel


----------



## Hippo (12 September 2015)

OT ...
Aaaaaber nur mal angemerkt ...
Falls Du den hier meinst






DER schreibt sich catweasel

Und wie sich DER schreibt willst Du besser nicht wissen


----------



## BenTigger (12 September 2015)

Ach, sooo sieht der also rasiert aus?
Duckflitzundwech....


----------



## Catwiesel (13 September 2015)

die komische Firma "Firmenwelten AG" schreibt in einem Impressum auf einer ihrer Webseiten:



> Die Betreiber der Seiten behalten sich ausdrücklich rechtliche Schritte im Falle der unverlangten Zusendung von Werbeinformationen, etwa durch Spam-Mails, vor.



quelle http://www.inkassowelten.de/special-pages/impressum/


Die Axxx vxx Hxxx hat wohl Probleme mit ihrer Glaubwürdigkeit. Als Geschäftsführerin sollte sie sich doch die von ihr selbst zu verantwortenden Regeln akzeptieren und anderen das Selbe zugestehen.

Bei denen scheint es aber anders zu sein. Selbst darf man gegen Regeln und Gesetze verstossen. Aber wehe jemand wehrt sich.

der Sippschaft der vxx Hxxx sind ja Gesetze egal. Sieht man auch hier:

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...tcy-tourism-crackdown-shuts-61-companies.html


----------



## Catwiesel (13 September 2015)

Ein anderes Spam-Opfer hat folgende Antwort von denen bekommen:



> vielen Dank für Ihre Mail.
> 
> Leider können wir, obwohl Sie sich derart viel Mühe gegeben haben, Ihrem Ansinnen nicht entsprechen. Es mag zwar sein, dass Sie Ihre Mail aus irgendeiner interessanten Quelle entliehen haben, Ihr Ansinnen ist jedoch rechtlich nicht haltbar.
> 
> ...




Dieser "Rechtsanwalt" hat wohl sein Juraabschluss im Lotto gewonnen.

Oder es stimmen die Gerüchte daß hier Titelmissbrauch vorliegt und es den "Dr. Pxxxx Kxxxx, Rechtsanwalt" gar nicht gibt sondern in Wirklichkeit der Herr R. v. H. hinter den Mails steckt.

Wenn das zutrifft dann liegt hier eine Straftat vor und die Ermittlungsbehörden sollten mal das Firmengeflecht der Firmenwelten AG hochnehmen und denen genau auf die Finger schauen!

Gruss


----------



## Antiscammer (13 September 2015)

Angesichts des Geschreibsels dieses angeblichen "Dr. K." sind erhebliche Zweifel angebracht, ob es sich bei dem Schreiberling tatsächlich um einen Juristen handelt.

Solche Marotten findet man aber bei Spammern nicht selten. Einschließlich dieses typischen Getöses von "Strafanzeige wegen Rufmord" etc. 

Gerade diese Reaktionen zeigen die Arbeitsweise und den Charakter solcher "Unternehmen" in ihrer ganzen Schäbigkeit und Erbärmlichkeit.


----------



## Catwiesel (13 September 2015)

Bei der für den Firmensitz der Azur Media Verlagsgesellschaft mbH zuständigen Anwaltskammer scheint der Herr "Dr. Pxxxx Kxxxx" nicht bekannt zu sein. 

ich kann mir gut vorstellen das da jetzt eine juristische Lawine in Richtung Firmenwelten & Co im Anrollen ist. Juristen reagieren recht allergisch wenn jemand unberechtigt in ihren Revieren wildert 

Da die Mails des angeblichen Rechtsanwalts Dr. P. K.  ( u.A. Syndikus der Azur Media Verlagsgesellschaft mbH ) keine Einzelfälle sind dürfte da u.U. schon recht grosse kriminelle Energie dahinterstecken. 

Weidmanns Heil!


----------



## dvill (13 September 2015)

Es gibt auch ein Gesamtverzeichnis für DE:

http://www.rechtsanwaltsregister.org/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 September 2015)

Das ist kein Jurist, der da schreibt. Ein Jurist würde seiner Mandantschaft zur Erteilung einer Auskunft raten, weil es dagegen kein Zurückbehaltungsrecht gibt. Sie obendrein noch zu verweigern, ist schon recht dreist.

Wenn ich mich wegen so eines dämlichen Verhaltens dann noch anwaltlicher Hilfe bedienen muss, um zu meinem Recht zu kommen, ist eine Kostennote im Sinne einer (strafrechtlichen) Nötigung sicherlich nicht rechtswidrig, weil es nicht verwerflich ist, einen legitimen Anspruch an den Verursacher der zusätzlichen Kosten zu stellen.

Jedenfalls stinkt das nach Titelmissbrauch.


----------



## Catwiesel (17 September 2015)

das ganze Firmengeflecht rund um die Firmenwelten AG stinkt :-(


----------



## Catwiesel (17 September 2015)

haudraufundschluss schrieb:


> Das ist kein Jurist, der da schreibt. Ein Jurist würde seiner Mandantschaft zur Erteilung einer Auskunft raten, weil es dagegen kein Zurückbehaltungsrecht gibt. Sie obendrein noch zu verweigern, ist schon recht dreist.



Wenn das ein Jurist geschrieben hat dann hat der wohl seine Abschluss gekauft oder im Lotto gewonnen. Ist der auch in den Jura-Examen-Skandal verwickelt?

Bei dem offensichtlichen Unwissen im Datenschutz- und im Strafrecht könnte man da schon annehmen.


----------



## Catwiesel (18 September 2015)

es gibt Gerüchte daß [...]

_[Spekulationen entfernt. Gerüchte helfen nicht weiter. Hier im Forum sind Spekulationen zum Nachteil von Firmen ohne nachvollziehbare Grundlagen nicht haltbar und entsprechen nicht den Nutzungsbedingungen. (bh)]_


----------



## Catwiesel (18 September 2015)

ok. Ich verlasse dann mal das Feld der Spekulationen und schreibe meine Meinung:

Anhand der mir vorliegenden Informationen und meiner Erfahrung mit den Firmen Firmenwelten AG und Azur Media Verlagsgesellschaft mbH bin ich der Meinung das es den


> Dr. Pxxxx Kxxxx, Rechtsanwalt
> Syndikus
> Azur Media Verlagsgesellschaft mbH


gar nicht gibt.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das hinter dem "Rechtsanwalt" sich lediglich ein Mitarbeiter, ein Gesellschafter und/oder Geschäftsführer einer Firma aus den "Firmenwelten" steckt. 

Es gibt Indizien die dafür sprechen. 

Gruss


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (20 September 2015)

Bei Firmenwelten ist einiges merkwürdig, nicht nur der irrlichternde Rechtsanwalt, den ich nirgends gefunden habe. Da gibt es im Firmenwelten-Imperium auch das "Bankhaus von Holst" im UK-Handelsregister: https://www.kompany.de/p/uk/05468453 

Daneben gibt es Firmen und Websites z.B. rund um das Thema erneuerbare Energie, die bei mir die Frage offen lassen, woraus eigentlich die Geschäftstätigkeit besteht. Andere, wie Halbstrom garantiert eine Traumrendite von 15%, ohne daß ich nachvollziehen kann, wie dieses Renditeziel erwirtschaftet werden soll. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß die Aktienkurse der Firmen mit Hilfe der eigenen Newsletter "Capitalvertraulich" angeschoben werden sollen. 

Dazu paßt die schmutzige Wäsche, die gerade auf demgrauen Kapitalmarkt gewaschen wird: Gomopa wittert Anlagebetrug und warnt vor den v. H.-Firmen. Gomopacrime dagegen sieht Erpressung und warnt vor Gomopa. Das veröffentliche Material auf Gomopacrime läßt enge Verbindungen zu v. H. vermuten. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Catwiesel (21 Oktober 2015)

Catwiesel schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen das hinter dem "Rechtsanwalt" sich lediglich ein Mitarbeiter, ein Gesellschafter und/oder Geschäftsführer einer Firma aus den "Firmenwelten" steckt.



ich vermute das diese Firma da einen fiktiven Anwalt vorschiebt um Leute damit einzuschüchtern.


----------



## Käptn-Kirk (6 November 2015)

Die Firmenwelten AG aus Bielefeld [...]

_[Spekulationen ohne nachvollziehbare Quellen oder Begründungen entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## Catwiesel (5 Dezember 2015)

Antiscammer schrieb:


> Angesichts des Geschreibsels dieses angeblichen "Dr. K." sind erhebliche Zweifel angebracht, ob es sich bei dem Schreiberling tatsächlich um einen Juristen handelt.



Diese Zweifel bestehen auch von anderen Stellen. 

Die zuständige Staatsanwaltschaft ist nun dabei diesen Zweifeln nachzugehen


----------

